# Viv Door Handles - Where??



## scottish_rep_keepers (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Making a start on building a new viv and the only thing i cant find is the viv door handles, anyone know where I can get these asap, thanks.

Going to get most of the stuff at weekend.

Thanks


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi there,

My partner and I are hoping to make our own vivs soon and was wondering if you knew where we could get the glass about?

Thanks, sorry I can't answer your question.


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

You can order these viv glass handles from Viv builder... Thier website is Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I get them on ebay.


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

ebay, or local hardware shops - they are far cheaper than ebay


----------



## anubis & crystal (Feb 25, 2007)

Just ask your local glazier, they normally stock them, and they'll be cheap!


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

we can order viv door handles for anyone needing them, they are not on our site yet as they would come from a different supplier but, we can get them!!

thanks

WCR


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

are these the type .....if so i can get these at £2. per pair
self adhesive....


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

The place where I got my glass from cut out a chunk of glass as a handle - I've found with age the stick on things seem to come off and leave sticky mess all ove the glass. The grooves are quite small and make an altogether more pleasing viv to look IMHO! To get glass done in this way for my 36"x15" cost me twelve quid!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

SaichyBoy said:


> You can order these viv glass handles from Viv builder... Thier website is Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists...


I tried contacting them, left my phone number with them and emailed, but haven't heard back yet - that was about november.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

I do them for £2 a pair and thats including delivery, in black, white and clear.


----------

